

Weekend MVP for Twitter app from Lean Startup Machine - abraham
http://socialchangelog.com/

======
abraham
Five of us spent this weekend at Lean Startup Machine SF working on a MVP of
an app that analyzes your Twitter engagement to help you reach your audience
better.

<http://sf.theleanstartupmachine.com/>

------
alanpca
I think it would help if the app did something other than forcing you to
connect with Twitter. The MVP shouldn't really be a landing page.

~~~
abraham
I'm testing to see if there is a need/interest for such a product which is the
entire purpose of MVPs.

